# Fog Rollin in (Boston Skyline Photo)



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

*So what do you guys think of this one ? taken last night. - Please let me know. - Greg

Camera:* *Canon PowerShot A570 IS* *Exposure:* *15* *Aperture:* *f/7.1* *Focal Length:* *5.8 mm* *ISO Speed:* 80 *Exposure Bias:* 0 EV *Flash:* Off









Link to Flick'r

~The Fog it's a rollin in on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats pretty sick


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I've taken many photography classes and that is one awesome photo.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

You available for money-shot pix ???????


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mack, what is that, the North End taken from Eastie?


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Very cool! I like it alot.

Not often you see a night time skyline photo with such warm tones.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome pic...did you have to remove any bodies from the water before taking the photo.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Great picture.....but the fog is covering half the skyline


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

That is a GREAT picture


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks guys very much.
Yeah the meetup was actually going to be cancelled due to the weather but we decided to do it anyhow.
Yeah I wish the fog wasnt there but what can ya do. No Dead bodies. HA HA HA
And actually the location is East Boston, 
Carlton's wharf which abuts Piers Park and Lopresti Park if you are familiar with the area. 
I am gonna go back in the end of the summer Such a great shot to take photos.

Here is another one. Tungsten White Balance This time.

~Carlton's Wharf Cool Blue on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mack, that slideshow is amazing...
MackayPhotography's [email protected]@[email protected]@user_id: '[email protected]'@@[email protected]@39656217


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats a great shot man!


----------



## cg7 (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures sir. unk:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks again Guys : ) 
I appreciate the Comments (Tips hat)


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

GMACK24 said:


> *So what do you guys think of this one ? taken last night. - Please let me know. - Greg*
> 
> *Camera:* *Canon PowerShot A570 IS* *Exposure:* *15* *Aperture:* *f/7.1* *Focal Length:* *5.8 mm* *ISO Speed:* 80 *Exposure Bias:* 0 EV *Flash:* Off
> 
> ...


Another great shot from Eastie!!!



GMACK24 said:


> Thanks guys very much.
> Yeah the meetup was actually going to be cancelled due to the weather but we decided to do it anyhow.
> Yeah I wish the fog wasnt there but what can ya do. No Dead bodies. HA HA HA
> And actually the location is East Boston,
> ...


The Best Place I found to take pictures is where we call Ecco Beach area, this is located where the Slip for the Boat that took you across from East Boston To Downtown area Rowes etc... You could still walk out onto the gang plank area and take some great shots. Go up Summer Street towards the Fire house and take a right before fire house and go towards the back around the fences.

Good Luck great photos.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice pics keep them coming


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Mack, that slideshow is amazing...
> GregMacKay's Photostream


Dito that Obes... There are some incredible shots there Greg... Great work man.


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

Nice shot
Did you any filters?


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sweet pic!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sgt.Joe Friday said:


> Nice shot
> Did you any filters?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Sgt Joe Friday.
No filters.

Most shots are pretty much out of the camera. 
Again I am very happy with what this camera puts out. 
Here is a photo of it : )


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Greg, as always, amazing shots!


----------

